# Dopey just neutered how do I stop him from licking stitches?



## Merf (Oct 30, 2008)

Dopey has just been neutered and has stitches. Obviosly they don't make e collars for rabbits... but how do I prevent him from chewing or licking his stitches? I've caught him several times trying to lick himself and have stopped him, but I cannot stay up all night to watch him.l Also, should I beware of anything else to watch out for? Any adivce would be greatly appreciated  THANNK YOU!

Ps. Dopey's stitches will be removed in 10 days. 

So here is a new question... it's now been 2 days since Dopey's surgery, he seems to be doing fine...he's not really licking or picking at the stitches. He is eating, drinking, and going to the bathroom. But after reading a lot of posts and people's suggestion.... should I give Dopey pain medication? I called the doctor and he said it's not really necessary to give it to him, but the doctor did write a prescription for it (the doctor said they ususally perscribe med. if the rabbit isn't eating). I have not picked it up yet (I will tonight) so i don't know what it is, but they said it was a liquid med. I can't tell if Dopey is in pain, he's not as active as he was before... but the good news is, he's still giving me kisses and bonding with me. Does anyone have adivce on wheter or not I should give him the medication? I honestly don't know what to do, I'm a first time rabbit owner.


----------



## aurora369 (Oct 30, 2008)

All of my neuters haven't had stitches, just a bit of skin glue.

You can put an e-collar on a rabbit. I had to have one on my bunny Zeke for about a month due to extensive genital reconstruction. However, I would recommend avoiding it if at all possible as it is very stressful for the bunnies.

I know there is a method of making a soft e-collar that doesn't protrude like the lamp shade ones. It just prevents them from grooming their private bits, but still allows them to eat and drink with no problems.

I'll have to see if I can find pictures for you.

Does your little guy have any pain medications? It is highly recommended that he be on a good painkiller for about 3-5 days after his operation.

--Dawn

Edit: There are some pictures of a soft e-collar in this thread:
http://rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=39376&forum_id=16&highlight=soft+collar


----------



## Merf (Oct 30, 2008)

Dopey is not on any pain killers, the doctor didn't say anything about it. I even asked about him licking the stitches and they said there is no e collar... and that I have to check his stitches 2 x a day. If it gets dirty I have to clean it or if it comes undone I have to take him in again.


----------



## aurora369 (Oct 30, 2008)

I would try to fashion a soft e-collar like the one in the link I posted above. That should be enough to stop him from ripping the stitches out. The smallest size plastic lampshade collar will fit a rabbit as that's what I used on Zeke, but if I had known about the soft collars I would have made one of those instead. So much less stress full.

I would call the vet first thing in the morning and ask for pain medication. Not very men I know would be willing to have a vasectomy with no pain medications, so I don't understand these vets that insist rabbits don't need pain meds after a neuter or spay. 

Rabbits are very good at hiding pain, however that does not mean they do not feel it.

To clean the operation area, I would use some betadine. It's very safe for rabbits to ingest if they clean up after you and it is very good at keeping the site clean. My vet highly recommends it.

--Dawn


----------



## Spring (Oct 30, 2008)

Bruno had internal sutures, but he got so nervous and anxious waiting at the vets after the surgery that he began to chew at the wound.. then when he got home, he didn't bother it nearly as much as when he was at the vets. Many vets use internal dissolvable sutures, so less issues with chewing.

I would just watch him carefully and maybe try the soft e-collar idea Dawn suggested.. with Bruno, after a day or so he was fine. Unfortunately, I did have to sacrifice a night's sleep sleeping right next to his cage on the couch, but made me feel better not having to worry about him hurting himself! 

Hopefully others will have more info, just wanted to share my experiences.


----------



## degrassi (Oct 30, 2008)

When my bun Gimpy was neutered they gave him a E collar(a plastic lamp shade that tied around his neck, probably a cats one). It worked great. He didn't like it much but it did its job and he wasn't even able to pull it off.


----------



## Amy27 (Oct 30, 2008)

Someone gave me this link in one of my posts and it was very helpful. I like the ideas of putting a sock around the middle.

http://www.rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=37816&forum_id=16&highlight=soft-e+collar

I hope that helps you. I also agree with the poster who said they would call the vet and get pain meds. Both of my rabbits had pain meds when spayed. 

Good Luck


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Oct 31, 2008)

Awww Dopey is so cute! I'd just hold him and love on him til he's all better!


----------

